# My new house



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me and my 2 friends moved out of the house and built the SWEETEST bungalo ever right on the beach and have been camping there the past week. I probably won't be on here as much  since I'm rarely at home. Everything is good at home I just wanted to move out and our place is so bitchin we decided we're probably going to stay for a while. It's been helping my depression a lot too because at home I wake up and do nothing all day but when i wake up in a bungalo on the beach with my two good friends im just happy and have things to do, i can swim, and just hang. It's great. If anyone wants to come down and move in there is an extra sleeping bag


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow that sounds cool. I think theres nothing more fun then life on the beach 8) Great for you that u find a place that helps your depression getting better.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow that is SO surf. Thats how the first surfers started out, I watched some documentary. But please dont dissapear from here Kenny, Get wireless internets or something. Or be back. DONT GO OFFLINE FOR GOOD.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

That's rad Kenny. The beach is the place to be. When you can, will u show us a pic, please? Thanks Kenny


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

kenny you were in my dream last night, as with hazel, lynsey, robyn, crystal, and darren. 
we were all in the ocean swimming and there were humungo waves and you were trying to put a fish in my mouth.

oh, and your house sounds great 8) 
you're truly livin life man.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish I were there.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

But what about Tsunamis Kenny? :shock:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just checkin in. This is week 2 of the bungalo. Everything is going well, I don't have much time but wanted to say hello to everyone and that I miss talkin to you guys.

PS: If you want to see pictures of my bungalo check out my facebook


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Just checkin in. This is week 2 of the bungalo. Everything is going well, I don't have much time but wanted to say hello to everyone and that I miss talkin to you guys.
> 
> PS: If you want to see pictures of my bungalo check out my facebook


hwy kenny whassup???


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey noting much. just gettin ready to cruize back to the bungalo. pray for NO RAIN!!!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oop. looks like that prayin didn't go as planned...


----------

